# Miss Teen USA 2007 - South Carolina answers a question



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 20, 2010)

YouTube - Miss Teen USA 2007 - South Carolina answers a question


----------



## Domo (Jan 20, 2010)

oh.my.god

:rofl:


----------



## Meg (Jan 20, 2010)

Every time I watch it I feel so torn between feeling sorry for her and laughing... :lol:


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 20, 2010)

WOW...That's just painful.  I can't even drum up feeling sorry for her - I'm too busy listening to her brain go "la,la,la,la". :lol:


----------



## gooblax (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, at least she got one thing right... Some people don't have maps. Clearly she could use one.


----------



## Domo (Jan 20, 2010)

I especially like her use of 'such as'.

How does the host not burst out laughing?!


----------



## gooblax (Jan 20, 2010)

Domo said:


> I especially like her use of 'such as'.


 Aww, but "such as" got me A's all through high school.  It's useful in sentences such as this... like, such as.


----------



## Domo (Jan 20, 2010)

Hahaha.

I didn't go to high school. I didn't have a map to get there


----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 20, 2010)

i too sort of just cringe and felt sorry for her.  I am sure she wishes she had answered differently


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a mixed reaction. On the one hand, I agree with you that it's hard not to sympathize with her public embrassment. On the other hand, it is funny.


----------

